# lets start bass fishing again!



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

A friend of mine just sent me that note' "lets start bass fishing again!" I didn't really understand until I opened up the message.... Now I get it, DUH!


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

Id mount that one!


----------



## bare bones 24 (Oct 3, 2009)

I'd eat it, then mount it.


----------



## ess5566 (Dec 13, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

Ill take that one home for sure


----------

